# CPU bei 102 Grad bei Vollast / Idle 40-70 Grad



## Kry666 (25. Oktober 2017)

Was ist da los???
Seitdem ich mein PC in ein anderes Gehäuse eingebaut habe sind die Temperaturen so hoch!!
Wenn ich was versuche zu rendern hat mein CPU 102 Grad...
Im Leerlauf (Nichts offen) 40-70 Grad
Habe auch eben neue Wärmleitpaste drauf getan hat auch nichts gebracht.
PC ist auch nicht übertaktet oder sowas.

Specs: 
Operating System
	Windows 7 Professional 64-bit SP1
CPU
	Intel Core i7 3770 @ 3.40GHz	37 °C
	Ivy Bridge 22nm Technology
RAM
	16,0GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 666MHz (9-9-9-24)
Motherboard
	ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. H61M-F (LGA1155)	26 °C
Graphics
	BenQ GL2760 (1920x1080@60Hz)
	3071MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti (NVIDIA)	25 °C
Storage
	298GB HITACHI HTS543232A7A384 ATA Device (SATA)	24 °C
	931GB Seagate ST1000DM010-2EP102 ATA Device (SATA)	30 °C
Optical Drives
	No optical disk drives detected
Audio
	Logitech G930 Gaming Headset


----------



## Z3Rlot (25. Oktober 2017)

Abend.
Ich gehe mal davon aus das dein CPU-Kühler richtig aufgesetzt ist und er nicht wackelt?
Hast du irgendwelche Gehäuselüfter im Gehäuse die auch funktionieren?
In der Regel vorne einen der die Luft einzieht und hinten einen der die warme Luft wieder rausdrückt.
Du könntest im Bios deine CPU Spannung Manuel senken das Mainboard gibt meistens viel zu viel Saft auf die CPU.
Gehe in kleinen Schritten vor und Teste ruhig mal in Spielen oder unter Prime 95 bzw Rendern.


----------



## Intel4770K94 (25. Oktober 2017)

Hast aufjedenfall ein Kontaktproblem zwischen Cpu und Kühler wenn er dir im Idle schon Hochgeht


----------



## Kry666 (25. Oktober 2017)

Kühler ist richtig draufgesetzt und wackelt nicht.
Ich habe ein Lüfter hinten, und 3 stück vorne.
Wie kann ich die CPU Spannung senken? Bei mir ist bei CPU Spannung alles auf Auto und ausgegraut


----------



## Intel4770K94 (25. Oktober 2017)

Passt der Anpressdruck auch? es kann etwas nicht stimmen wenn er dir im Idle auf 70 Grad hochgeht da ist die cpu spannung erstmal zweitrangig die senkt die temperatur auch nicht um 40 grad^^ Im idle sollten max. 30-35grad herschen


----------



## Kry666 (25. Oktober 2017)

Alles passt perfekt..
Ja grad hat er 45° Idle


----------



## Z3Rlot (25. Oktober 2017)

*Intel4770K94* hat recht im Idle sind die Temperaturen viel zu Hoch du solltest nochmal den Kühler abbauen eventuell nochmal Wäreleitpaste rauf und Pins Prüfen ob sie auf der Rückseite von Mainboard zu sehen sind.


----------



## Kry666 (25. Oktober 2017)

Keine Lust mehr abzubauen jedes mal, ich bestelle mir morgen einfach einen neuen CPU Kühler, habe immernoch den boxed CPU Kühler.


----------



## Intel4770K94 (25. Oktober 2017)

45 grad im idle ist doch auch Heftig. Intel Boxed Kühler? Wlp auch nur dünn aufgetragen und keine unmengen?


----------



## razrone12 (25. Oktober 2017)

Auch wenn du dieselben Komponenten im alten Case schon ohne Probleme genutzt hast, muss da entweder nur halber Kontakt zwischen Kühler und CPU herrschen oder dein Board haut da jetzt 1,5 Vcore oderso auf die CPU.. Cpu kühler inkl. Halterahmen einmal komplett runter schau ob überall Abstandshalter/unterlegscheiben sind, der Kühler gleichmäßig festgeschraubt wird. Lüfter Kabel angeschlossen? Drehen sich die Cpu Lüfter? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kry666 (25. Oktober 2017)

Ja, CPU Lüfter drehen sich.
Abstandschrauben passen auch.


----------



## Intel4770K94 (25. Oktober 2017)

Ok das erklärt alles wenn du den Boxed Kühler hast^^


----------



## Kry666 (25. Oktober 2017)

Wärmeleitpaste -> https://www1.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=93375068


----------



## Z3Rlot (25. Oktober 2017)

Baue doch mal beide Gehäusewände ab wenns möglich ist.
Dort kannst du eventuell deine Pushpins sehen.
Die haben so kleine Häckchen dran die den Kühler festhalten bzw das Mainboard.
Ein neuer Kühler wäre auch keine schlechte Idee um erlich zu sein.


----------



## Kry666 (25. Oktober 2017)

Was soll mir das bringen die Pushpins zu sehen? Verstehe nicht was ich danach machen soll


----------



## Z3Rlot (25. Oktober 2017)

Ob sie richtig im Mainboard eingehangen sind.
Habe schon oft mit den Kühlern nach 2 mal wechseln probleme gehabt.
Die Pushpins waren zum teil dann verbogen und griffen nicht mehr richtig.
Würde ich immer wieder so machen wenns möglich ist so bist du auf der sicheren Seite das sie richtig sitzen und kannst eventuell nachhelfen falls einer quer sitzt.


----------



## Intel4770K94 (25. Oktober 2017)

Das du siehst das die eingerastet sind^^


----------



## Kry666 (25. Oktober 2017)

Sind eingerastet.
Kann es vielleicht sein das einfach das System falsche Temperaturen ausmisst?


----------



## Intel4770K94 (25. Oktober 2017)

Wer Mist misst, misst Mist^^ Welches Programm verwendest du denn? bei 100grad sollte er zum drosseln anfangen wirst du ja gemerkt haben oder das er mit dem Takt runtergegangen ist?


----------



## Z3Rlot (25. Oktober 2017)

Was nutzt du denn zum Auslesen.
Ich habe CoreTemp dafür oder Speccy.
Würde den Kühler aufjedenfall nochmal runterholen und das so machen wie ich geschrieben habe.
Wie alt ist denn die Wärmeleitpaste ? 
Würde nochmal alles Rückstandslos wenigstens mit na Küchenrolle abmachen und die CPU nochmal einschmieren mit Wärmeleitpaste.
Nagellackentferner wäre noch besser aber ohne Ölzusatz oder Reinigungsbenzin.
Hoffe du hast kein Reinigungsmittel verwendet.


----------



## Kry666 (25. Oktober 2017)

Speccy und HWMonitor

Hab die Paste erst heute mit der Post bekommen. Direkt aufgetragen


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. Oktober 2017)

Kry666 schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht was ich danach machen soll


Draufdrücken, ob sie fest sind.


----------



## Z3Rlot (25. Oktober 2017)

Nimm mal CoreTemp und lass die anderen Tools alle mal mitlaufen. 
Was sagt der Rechner unter Prime 95.
Aber erlich mit den Boxed-Kühler brauch man nicht viel erwarten der wird schnell die 80 grad erreichen.
*Intel4770K94* schreibt ob er trottelt bei 100 grad das könnte auch ein anhaltspunkt sein.
Wenn nicht dann würde ich mir trotzdem einen neuen Kühler holen um erlich zu sein


----------



## Kry666 (25. Oktober 2017)

https://www1.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=13468556


----------



## facehugger (25. Oktober 2017)

Wenn alles ordentlich sitzt und du nur den Boxed-Kühler hast, kauf dir einen besseren Freezer:

EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

und senk die Spannung/Vcore manuell im UEFI...

Gruß


----------



## Intel4770K94 (25. Oktober 2017)

Was für Anwendung hast du da geöffnet Idle ist das aufjedenfall nicht^^


----------



## Seidenstrumpf (25. Oktober 2017)

Wenn die Temps vorher i.O waren, kann es kein Auslesefehler sein...


----------



## razrone12 (25. Oktober 2017)

Auch wenn der boxed Kühler nicht wirklich taugt, normal sind die temps nicht. Die nahe liegendste Fehlerquelle ist halt entweder die Befestigung oder allgemein die Übertragung zwischen Kühler und CPU DIE. 80 Grad sind bei dem Kühler noch vertretbar. Vorallem sagst du ja das du die Probleme erst im neuen Case hast. 

Bischen pragmatisch aber drück mal leicht (!!!) auf den Kühler während du ein Stresstest laufen lässt auf den Kühler ohne  an die Rotorblätter des Lüfters zu kommen. Falls die temps sich direkt senken weißt du ja direkt das der Anpressdruck zu schwach ist und ein neuer Kühler Abhilfe schaffen sollte.

Ich frag mal auf doof: sicher das es der original boxed Kühler aus dem Karton ist oder hast du vorher mal nen i3 oderso gehabt?  unterm Strich sind die zwar alle Schrott aber die kleineren cpus hatten bei geringerer TDP auch schwächere Kühler im Gepäck.. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Z3Rlot (25. Oktober 2017)

Der Kühler hat einfach keine Leistung.
Würde ich auch so machen wie facehugger schreibt.
Neuer Kühler und CPU VCore senken.
Temps finde ich trotzdem nicht normal.
Intel hat glaub ich auch nicht die beste Wlp verwendet.
Vielleicht liegts daran das durch das viele Rendern die Wlp den Geist aufgegeben hat.


----------



## Kry666 (25. Oktober 2017)

Ist der originale boxed Kühler was mir von Notebooksbilliger mitgeliefert wurde.


----------



## Z3Rlot (25. Oktober 2017)

Kauf dir am besten den den dir facehugger angeboten hat.
Kannst ja mal schreiben was der so bringt und wie sich die Temperaturen mit den neuen Kühler so machen.


----------



## Hinni901 (26. Oktober 2017)

Hast du nach dem Umbauen in das neue Gehäuse die alte WLP vom Stock Kühler entfernt? Kann sein das noch etwas feste Überreste an der Unterseite kleben und die Konduktivität negativ beeinflussen.


----------



## razrone12 (26. Oktober 2017)

Wenn der neue CPU Kühler auch nix bringt könntest du noch köpfen falls du dir das zutraust. Anleitungen findest am besten in Youtube. Dann muss aber auch Schicht im Schacht sein. Wenn die CPU bei ü100 oder 105 grad auch runter throttelt würde ich das Mainboard oder den sensor davon auch erstmal ausschließen.. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MDJ (26. Oktober 2017)

Kry666 schrieb:


> Was soll mir das bringen die Pushpins zu sehen? Verstehe nicht was ich danach machen soll



Von der Vorderseite des Boards kann es aussehen, als ob die Pushpins korrekt eingedrückt und eingerastet sind. Allerdings kann es sein, dass die Halterung nicht 100% eingerastet ist, obwohl es "Klick" gemacht hat. Deshalb nochmal die Kontrolle der Rückseite. Da kannst du nämlich direkt sehen, ob alle Pins korrekt sitzen. Die weißen Spitzen müssen komplett durchgesteckt und durch den schwarzen Pin auseinander gedrückt sein.
Sieht dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte mal so ein Fall, wo ein Pin nicht korrekt saß, obwohl es "geklickt" hat. Dadurch war die Temperatur auch überraschend hoch und konnte den Fehler zuerst nicht sehen, da es aussah, als würde alles korrekt sitzen. Wenn alle vier Pins so sitzen wie auf dem Bild, dann ist es korrekt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Oktober 2017)

Kry666 schrieb:


> Was ist da los???
> Seitdem ich mein PC in ein anderes Gehäuse eingebaut habe sind die Temperaturen so hoch!!
> Wenn ich was versuche zu rendern hat mein CPU 102 Grad...
> Im Leerlauf (Nichts offen) 40-70 Grad


Dein Kühler hat zu wenig Leistung. Rendern wird, je nach Programm und AVX Nutzung zu einer extremen Belastung ähnlich Prime95 führen. Du müsstest uns das Programm nennen.Der Boxed Kühler schafft das nicht. 100°C klingt jetzt unschön, meine Mobile Laptop CPU hat das 10 Jahre täglich drei Stunden mitgemacht. Deine 40-70°C Idle sind, wie schon gefragt, nicht wirklich Idle, weil Du im Bild 15% CPU Last hattest, das könnte genau ein Kern sein, der maximal belastet ist und dann abenso 70°C erzeugt. Das ist ganz normal.

Abhilfe schafft ein sinnvoller CPU-Kühler. Um einen zu definieren, wäre das Gehäuse wichtig. Oder Du wählst einen Top-Blower, die passen immer. Wegen der Montage wäre es trotzdem gut zu wissen, welches Gehäuse Du hast. Seitenteil ab, Rotos machen und wir suchen Dir etwas schönes aus. Im Zweifel mit Push-PIN, wenn eine andere Montage ohne Boardausbau nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Oktober 2017)

Wenn es wirklich ohne Last so heiß (70grad) ist, muss es ein Kontaktproblem sein


----------



## Gianni79 (27. Oktober 2017)

Hast du einen Schraubstock zuhause? [emoji869]

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MDJ (27. Oktober 2017)

Gianni79 schrieb:


> Hast du einen Schraubstock zuhause?


Wozu? Ich verstehe nicht, wieso bei diesem Thema immer wieder das Köpfen der CPU angesprochen wird. Das hat mit dem eigentlichen Problem und Fehlersuche nichts zu tun.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Oktober 2017)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich ohne Last so heiß (70grad) ist, muss es ein Kontaktproblem sein


Es sind aber 10% CPU-Last zu erkennen und es sind 55°C. Alles ganz normal, 
der Kühler ist richtig angebunden, aber viel zu schwach für 100% CPU-Leistung 
unter rendern. Auch wenn es unter Vollast (96%) nur 48W sein sollen. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Beitrag #24


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Auch wenn es unter Vollast (96%) nur 48W sein sollen.


Ist doch logisch.
Die CPU wird viel zu warm und fährt die Leistung runter.

Bei Vollast wäre sie längst abgeraucht.

@ Kry666: das Problem zeigt eindeutig, daß der Kühler nicht richtig auf dem Prozessordeckel sitzt.

Bei fest aufliegendem Kühler geht die CPU selbst bei Vollast nicht auf solche Temperaturen, sogar ohne Lüfter in den meisten Fällen bei guter Gehäusebelüftung.

Welche Lüfter sind wo verbaut?

Kannst Du mal ein paar Bilder vom Gehäuseinnern machen und hier einstellen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Oktober 2017)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ist doch logisch.
> Die CPU wird viel zu warm und fährt die Leistung runter.


Warum sollte eine CPU bei 89°-95°C merklich herunterregeln, wenn sie bis 102°C warm werden kann?

Die Belastung passt, wir kennen das Programm nicht und auch nicht die Zeit, wie lange irgendwas lief und bei welchen Umgebungstemperaturen. Der boxed Kühler ist unter Vollast immer überfordert, dazu ist der Lüfter heruntergeregelt, weil der Boxed Lüfter auf 2800 U/min gehen sollte.  Schaut Euch doch einfach die Bilder an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle:Beitrag  #24


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Oktober 2017)

auch für ein boxed ist das zuviel, vor allem im "idle"


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Oktober 2017)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> auch für ein boxed ist das zuviel, vor allem im "idle"


Je nach genauen Bedingungen. Der Kühler kann auch völlig verdreckt sein, etc.

Darum wären Fotos so wichtig, vom Innenraum und der Rückseite. Erneut und
mit guter Wärmeleitpaste zu installieren, ist keinesfalls falsch und dann gleich
den Kühlkörper reinigen. Ein neuer guter Kühler ist für 100% Dauerleistung 
beim Rendern aber eindeutig notwendig.


----------



## Intel4770K94 (27. Oktober 2017)

Er idelt ja gar nicht richtig. 
Auf dem Bild verbrät er immer noch 20W normal wenn er alle Stromsparmechanismen an hat geht er auf 800MHz runter und senkt auch die Vcore bei mir Package Power bei 1-5W im Idle da muss auch der Boxed auf 30-35 grad runter kommen^^


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Oktober 2017)

Intel4770K94 schrieb:


> Er idelt ja gar nicht richtig.


Korrekt.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum sollte eine CPU bei 89°-95°C  merklich herunterregeln, wenn sie bis 102°C warm werden kann?


Wo hast Du denn den Wert her?
Bei *Intel *steht T[SUB]junction[/SUB] max= 105°C.
Das ist aber der Wert der Sperrschichttemperatur.

Da das Board auch nicht so im Highendbereich liegt, sind such die Sensoren wohl nicht so genau.
Und daß die Regelung dem Prozessor erst ab 105°C Takt und Spannung abdreht, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Oktober 2017)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wo hast Du denn den Wert her?


Aus den Grafiken des TEs, bei 48W waren es 89-95°C.
Welche Last bei 102°C anlag, wissen wir nicht. Es wurde
aber laut Bild max. 102°C warm, also noch nicht T[SUB]junction

[/SUB]Das ganze Niveau ist hoch, aber durchaus nicht so extrem,
wie es ein loser Kühler erwarten liese.

Ein boxed Kühler, insbesondere mit reduzierter Drehzahl,
ist nichts für Volllast mit AVX


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ganze Niveau ist hoch, aber durchaus nicht so extrem,
> wie es ein loser Kühler erwarten liese.


Tut mir Leid, da habe ich ganz andere Erfahrungen.

Bei fest sitzendem Kühler hab ich mit ein bißchen Gehäusebelüftung einen Intel nie auf 100°C bekommen mit stehendem CPU-Lüfter.

Informationen über die Belüftung oder* Fotos *kommen ja nicht und die meterdicke Wärmeleipaste tut der Kühlung sicher nicht gut, wenigstens füllt sie den Spalt zum Kühler aus.


----------



## blautemple (28. Oktober 2017)

Also zu viel Wärmeleitpaste kann man nicht auftragen, höchstens zu wenig und wenn ich mir das gepostete Bild der CPU angucke ist das eindeutig zu wenig. Einfach ne halben Reiskorn großen Punkt Wärmeleitpaste auf die CPU auftragen und dann den Kühler draufhauen. Dann verteilt die Wärmeleitpaste von ganz alleine 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. Oktober 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Also zu viel Wärmeleitpaste kann man nicht auftragen,


Völlig Wurst, den TO interessiert es eh nicht mehr: Letzte Aktivität: 25.10.2017 22:56.


----------

